# 69 RamAir 3 Judge speedometer



## JBurton (Aug 9, 2010)

Does anyone know the correct color and number of teeth on the speedometer gear of a 69 RamAir 3 Judge with a turbohydromatic 400 transmission?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, we need more information;
what is the rear axle ratio and the original tire size of the car? What size are your current tires? 

Example:
A 3.08 rear axle running G78X14 tires will use a Red (37 teeth) Speedo Gear,
A 3.08 rear axle running G70X14 tires will use a Blue (38 teeth) Speedo Gear,


----------

